# What's the best setup for a Green Bottle Blue



## Spiderguy47

I'm preparing to purchase a 1 inch Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens and I'm not sure what to put in it's enclosure. I don't know whether to just add a bark hide or to give it sticks and twigs to build a web onto. I've seen them in  arboreal enclosures with plenty of stuff to climb on and in terrestrial enclosures with nothing but a piece of bark. Which one is best for the tarantula?

P.S. The enclosure is a 5x5 inch CD case enclosure.


----------



## KezyGLA

Semi arboreal with loads of anchor points. Foliage and cork. Water dish. This is for adults.

A 1 inch sling will do well with a little cork to web up and water dish

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## N1ghtFire

Here is how I keep mine. Lots to climb on, good ventalation on the sides, and a water dish. The flower in the picture serves as a ground hide and anchor points for its web. 

Cork bark and a few fake leaves or twigs would be good. I use fake plants from walmart or the dollar store and wash them well before hot glueing them into the enclosure.


----------



## Devin B

I would sugest adding plenty of anchor point as stated above.  Another cheap option or anchor points is that you can get wooden chop sticks and stick them in the substrate.  I have found that if you dont provide a hide then they will make one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aphono

So far with the three I have, I agree they enjoy semi arboreal with many things to web over.

As for hide,  you can try giving them one but they will be just as happy with something like cluster of sticks/fake plants either by a corner or in a rough circle.  They will web that over and make a webby den inside.  They do make effort to web fairly high off ground, I would suggest staying away from shallow enclosures for this species as they will stick webbing all under the lid... learning this one the hard way..


----------



## miss moxie

I don't like arboreal enclosures for GBBs, personally. It doesn't give them enough horizontal space. Yeah they're semi-arboreal but they're nowhere near like Avicularia/Caribena/Ybyrapora for example.

I kept mine in a terrestrial enclosure with less substrate than usual and lots of things on the side and on the hide to anchor onto. I made their hide myself by dissecting a deli-cup and then gluing fake flowers to the top of it. I don't have a picture of the full enclosure because that was before I got out of the hobby for a bit, but this is what I'm using for my M. balfouri and intend to use something very similar for when I re-add C. cyaneopubescens to my collection again.







Here is the hide that I made for it though, I saved it and dug it out again when I rehoused my G. pulchra into a medium KK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Helpful 1


----------



## Haemus

This is how I setup my current one:

Some cork bark for hide and plastic plants to anchor. My GBB is a heavy webber though. Its next one will lean more on the terrestrial side.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant

I got mine at 0.75", and he came in a deli cup with a leaf that he had webbed up. I kept him in there for one more molt. Then when he was 1.5", I upgraded him to a small Exo Terra Breeding Box (8" x 8" x 5.5") and started keeping his substrate bone dry.

I used fake vines and leaves as anchor points, because that would be a little more sheltered than webbing on sticks alone.





miss moxie said:


> I don't like arboreal enclosures for GBBs, personally. It doesn't give them enough horizontal space.


I'm glad I gave my boy more horizontal space than vertical space. He is taking full advantage of it when webbing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

This is for a 1" D. diamantinensis but they require similar setups, I always include a hide but neither species uses them (it's webbed up between the hide and the fake plant on the right).

Top view.



View from "ground level".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice

My 3" in a 8" cube enclosure. About 1" topsoil, kept dry, with plastic foilage and a piece of cork placed vertically. Been in this about 6 months now. Webbing is so thick, its the hide it uses infrequently. Most often in the open, fights each time I try to remove the remaining molt piece. A 12" cube will be her next enclosure, last, after the next molt.
 Give plenty of anchor points, water dish, dry substrate and regular feedings and it will be fine. Although semi-arboreal, most stay near or on the ground. Yours may choose a more arboreal lifestyle as my P. irminia has, usually at the top of the enclosure.  No guarantees on how they decide to live, even sack mates will differ.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood

standard terrestrial set up for a 1"er













Deli Cup Setup for Terrestrial Slings 1-3"



__ cold blood
__ Mar 13, 2017
__ 6
__
enclosure




						Deli cup set up for terrestrial slings 1-3"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiderguy47

I would also like to know the best position for a heat mat. I know that it shouldn't be under the enclosure but should I put it on the same or opposite side of the hide?


----------



## miss moxie

Ungoliant said:


> I'm glad I gave my boy more horizontal space than vertical space. He is taking full advantage of it when webbing.


Mine did as well, had the entire thing webbed up. It was so pretty. I'm a sucker for a heavy-webber.


----------



## miss moxie

Spiderguy47 said:


> I would also like to know the best position for a heat mat. I know that it shouldn't be under the enclosure but should I put it on the same or opposite side of the hide?


What temps are you keeping them at? All tarantulas should do well at room temperature unless you live in Siberia's most poorly insulated house.


----------



## clive 82

Spiderguy47 said:


> I would also like to know the best position for a heat mat. I know that it shouldn't be under the enclosure but should I put it on the same or opposite side of the hide?


Don't use heat mats, they are dangerous for Ts. If your room gets cold its better to heat the room either using your central heating or a space heater. In the winter my house gets quite cold, around high 60s, low 70s & my Ts including GBB do fine. If your comfortable then your T will be fine.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Spiderguy47

It is usually about 68-70 in my house but I read that a GBB usually requires 78-82


----------



## clive 82

Spiderguy47 said:


> It is usually about 68-70 in my house but I read that a GBB usually requires 78-82


That should be fine. My house gets around the same at night in winter. Obviously the heating goes on during the day. If your concerned you could use a portable style heater to heat the room.
Ive never had any probs at those kind of temps though. The only thing is that Ts kept at cooler temps may not grow as quick or be as active as those kept at higher temps.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper

Spiderguy47 said:


> It is usually about 68-70 in my house but I read that a GBB usually requires 78-82


That's on the low side of the "fine" range, as long as temps don't drop below 64°F for extended periods of time then it shouldn't cause any problems.


----------



## Audiot

N1ghtFire said:


> Here is how I keep mine. Lots to climb on, good ventalation on the sides, and a water dish. The flower in the picture serves as a ground hide and anchor points for its web.
> 
> Cork bark and a few fake leaves or twigs would be good. I use fake plants from walmart or the dollar store and wash them well before hot glueing them into the enclosure.


that looks suspiciously like a grinder....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexlovesspiders

cold blood said:


> standard terrestrial set up for a 1"er
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deli Cup Setup for Terrestrial Slings 1-3"
> 
> 
> 
> __ cold blood
> __ Mar 13, 2017
> __ 6
> __
> enclosure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deli cup set up for terrestrial slings 1-3"


Sorry I'm about 3 years late, but what dimension/size cup do you recommend for terrestrials?
I have my 2" avic in the 32oz tall deli containers, but I have two 1" sling on their way to me.
I figured the 4.5" diameter and 3" tall one.


----------



## cold blood

alexlovesspiders said:


> Sorry I'm about 3 years late, but what dimension/size cup do you recommend for terrestrials?
> I have my 2" avic in the 32oz tall deli containers, but I have two 1" sling on their way to me.
> I figured the 4.5" diameter and 3" tall one.


a 32oz deli is fine...you can use a 16oz for the 1" if you like though and thats a fine alternative.


----------



## alexlovesspiders

cold blood said:


> a 32oz deli is fine...you can use a 16oz for the 1" if you like though and thats a fine alternative.


So for pretty much any sling 1"-2.5", you use a 32oz deli cup?


----------



## cold blood

alexlovesspiders said:


> So for pretty much any sling 1"-2.5", you use a 32oz deli cup?


any arboreal sling, yes


----------



## alexlovesspiders

cold blood said:


> any arboreal sling, yes


what would your typical 1"-2.5" terrestrial setup look like?


----------



## cold blood

alexlovesspiders said:


> what would your typical 1"-2.5" terrestrial setup look like?


16oz deli cup












Deli Cup Setup for Terrestrial Slings 1-3"



__ cold blood
__ Mar 13, 2017
__ 6
__
enclosure




						Deli cup set up for terrestrial slings 1-3"


----------



## TreMul

miss moxie said:


> What temps are you keeping them at? All tarantulas should do well at room temperature unless you live in Siberia's most poorly insulated house.


I legit lol'd at this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

